# Brummen an Dell-Notebook



## Pherseus (13. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich hab ein Dell Notebook und möcht daran ein Mikro betreiben. Wenn ich nun das Netzteil anschließen, habe ich einen Brummen wenn ich vom Mikro aufnehmen will, wenn das Netzteil nicht angeschlossen ist diese weniger bis gar nicht vorhanden. 

Hab bischen gegoogelt und andere haben auch das Problem, aber eine richtige lösung hab ich nicht gefunden. Ich würde mir ja eine USB-Soundkarte kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es dann weg ist. Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrunen oder kann mir bei dem Problem helfen?


----------



## PC Heini (14. Februar 2008)

Das Brummen kommt vom Netzteil. Da dürfte ein Kondensator kaputt oder zu schwach sein. Probier mal ein anderes passendes Netzteil. Ansonsten würde ich ein neues kaufen.


----------



## PC Heini (15. Februar 2008)

Da kommt mir noch in den Sinn, dass es auch am Micro liegen könnte. Wenn dieses ne schlechte Abschirmungsleitung hat, treten die gleichen Symtome auf. Halt auch mal mit nem anderen Micro probieren.


----------



## di-five (18. Februar 2008)

Ich wär mir auch nicht sicher, ob es dann weg ist 

Habe das Problem auch bei einem älteren ECS Board. Ich vermute, dass es am Mainboard liegt.

Gruß di-five


----------

